# Correct Color Please...



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

To start...this is not my horse...it's a Mustang and the picture is from the Pryor Mountain website. I have had a random inspiration to write a series of hopefully young adult novels about horses and Mustangs in particular and for the horses in the series, I am scouring the internet for pictures that inspire me...he is one of them...

To make sure I have it correct in the book, would I describe him as seal brown, brown, a very dark bay? I can't make up my mind and the longer I stare, the more confused I become. TIA...










If I have more questions about others, I'll just add them to this thread to keep from junking up the forum.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark bay or brown


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

I would call this colour, Dark Bay.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd say he's brown.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He is for sure a brown.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm sure if I keep going with this project you'll see another post on this thread soon.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup, he's brown, hence the lightness around his muzzle and flank area. 
I have a mare coloured much like him.
Cute boy!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Definitely a brown due to the light coloring in muzzle/flank area. Bays don't exhibit that.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Seal brown/dark brown.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

In a dark horse like that, which has the lighter fading, how can you tell a sun-bleached black compared to a brown? I've never owned a black horse, but I have known people that stalled their black show horses to keep them from fading. My uneducated eyes begin wondering if the horse could be black and faded, but I'm sure that's WAY wrong. Or does the fading on the muzzle be the sign to look for?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ThirteenAcres - a black horse would bleach in different places than a brown horse has paler colour. Imagine the horse is standing in the sun - where is the light hitting? It will be along the topline of the horse for the longest time. The soft parts would get the least sun, at a very low angle. Black horses bleach from spine downward


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Black horses have a black muzzle and black flanks.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> ThirteenAcres - a black horse would bleach in different places than a brown horse has paler colour. Imagine the horse is standing in the sun - where is the light hitting? It will be along the topline of the horse for the longest time. The soft parts would get the least sun, at a very low angle. Black horses bleach from spine downward


Thank you so much! I am trying to become a more informed person on color and confirmation and such now that I am pondering breeding my mare for her one and only foal. I want to know more about what to look for as her baby will stay with us its whole life, so I want to be picky about the breeding choices I make. Sorry. Got off on a separate topic. haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Textbook brown, and a gorgeous one!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd guess seal brown.


----------

